# iPad and Kindle compared in early user poll



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

http://mashable.com/2010/04/19/apple-ibooks-defeat-amazon-kindle/


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

interesting


I've been using both lately, and posted a thread about my ibooks experiences. I think the biggest drawback right now for ibooks is the store doesn't have as much content as Amazon and until the software update we can't use ibooks on iphone, so I can't sync between devices or switch to my iphone to read when I want like I can with the kindle app. 

On ibooks plus side is a very nice user interface and many of the books I sampled on both kindle and ibooks apps the ibooks apps mimicked the DTB versions page by page while often the kindle versions were only the actual text of the story only, no TOC, no index or other diagrams ect.  I like ibooks highlighting better, it gives you a choice of 5 or 6 colors to highlight with and the graphic looks like a pens highlight, not just a wall of text a different color glaring at you. I really like the landscape reading mode in ibooks. Plus the dictionary and search are very nice.

On Amazons side is the wide selection in the bookstore, but I wish the formatting of their books was as good as ibooks is. I love that I can sync with multiple devices. The app needs further development for ipad IMO because on the large screen it's like reading a wall of text most of the time, especially in landscape. The background and font colors are better than ibooks, but ibooks wins in font style choices. Amazon wins on the ease of basic bookmarking though. 

They both need to adopt some of the features of the other app IMO.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Hardly what you'd call a scientific poll, both in the way it's worded and the number of votes.


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

IMHO the poll would be a bit more accurate if it was run about 6 months from now.

I base that mainly because at the moment the location of the poll is receiving a lot of new traffic from a lot of new users just now being enticed toward ebooks because the iPad introduced them to it.  There's a lot of new-found interest in eBooks (which is a good thing) with the introduction of the iPad, from people who never bothered to look at a device dedicated solely to reading ebooks but with their new toy and hype they are finally looking into it.

The majority of Kindle users who at one time visited the site of the poll numerous times a day, now frequent it maybe once a week at best (when they get around to it, or think of it).  New readers with the iPad are now hitting it frequently because it's new and fresh.

Run that poll 6 months from now and see if it's any different. It'll probably come out somewhat even.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have changed the title of this thread because I believe the old header, while copied directly from the article, was unnecessarily provocative and inflammatory. This is KindleBoards, after all, and the notion of one device "defeating" another, especially the Kindle, doesn't sit well with me.

One of the things we have always tried to do, from the start, is keep this a fun, friendly place where people can share opinions and ideas. No personal attacks is our guiding rule. I believe that setting up an "us vs. them" mentality, whether it is to discuss the Amazon forums vs. KindleBoards, or the superiority of one device over another, sets the stage for hard feelings, anger, and eventually, personal attacks. It is with this thought in mind that I changed the title of the thread.

Certainly, discussions of the iPad are welcome and Harvey is actually working to create an iPad subforum where users can get together and share more in-depth conversations, hints, favorite apps, and so on. But those discussions need to be held in an environment of inclusivity and acceptance, not bashing one device to show the superiority of another. Posts like that will be modded and/or deleted and members will be warned.

Thanks.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well said, Leslie.  I agree completely (as a Kindle AND iPad lover).  I think one can like BOTH devices and also admit that both have strengths (and weaknesses).  And this IS KindleBoards.  

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I also found the poll a little biased and felt that Apple fanboys were probably more inclined to find this poll than many of our no-need-to-be-technical Kindlers.  I took it with a whole teaspoon of salt AND found it very interesting that there were a LOT of Kindle votes--I was surprised at how many


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

internet polls, especially those where participants choose themselves rather than be randomly chosen are notoriously invalid for measuring anything in a valid way.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL this thread is totally cracking me up. Apparently we can have a bunch of threads comparing these devices and discussing polls as long as the responses consist of, "of course the kindle is better" as has been witnessed by the multitude of threads that have gone that way in the let's talk kindle forum. 

LMAO


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have changed the title of this thread because I believe the old header, while copied directly from the article, was unnecessarily provocative and inflammatory. This is KindleBoards, after all, and the notion of one device "defeating" another, especially the Kindle, doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> One of the things we have always tried to do, from the start, is keep this a fun, friendly place where people can share opinions and ideas. No personal attacks is our guiding rule.* I believe that setting up an "us vs. them" mentality, whether it is to discuss the Amazon forums vs. KindleBoards, or the superiority of one device over another, sets the stage for hard feelings, anger, and eventually, personal attacks.* It is with this thought in mind that I changed the title of the thread.
> 
> ...


If you don't want an us vs them mentality then it would be nice to see consistent enforcement of that.

Obviously there are feelings of defensiveness, otherwise we wouldn't see the multitudes of threads started referencing comparisons of kindle with every other device made that is capable of reading ebooks, and 99% of the time they have been posted by kindle only users, so it's not "outsiders" fanning the flames. We have seen them with the Sony ereaders, nook, ipad ect. This isn't anything new. Heck even long time members that have the ipad and kindle have, for whatever reason, clearly felt the need to repeatedly post that they prefer reading on their kindle even if they do also like their ipad even when reading wasn't the specific topic being discussed. The couple people here that prefer reading on backlit devices have been accused of defensiveness when they post their opinion preferring that. I'd just like to see some balanced application of the rules. Even if it is kindleboards.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We do indeed have a bunch of threads on this topic. When a new one pops up, I will start merging them. It is becoming repetitive, no matter which side of the fence you are on.

I will also start merging together iPad news articles, as they are popping up like weeds.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I am still not understanding why everyone is comparing the kindle to the ipad. They are two completely different devices with completely different functions. The only common factor with both is the ereader part.  Personally I do not feel that that one common factor is enough to compare the two.  I still love my kindle and use it, especially when my eyes are tired and the ipad screen overwhelms them. I also love my new ipad. I do like that I can read my kindle books on the ipad Plus have all my other formated books on there as well, i.e. PDB (ereader app) and Goodbooks for my PDFs. So between those three reading apps plus the ibooks, I am in reader heaven. And then there are my movies, music and shanghai games!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> I am still not understanding why everyone is comparing the kindle to the ipad. They are two completely different devices with completely different functions. The only common factor with both is the ereader part. Personally I do not feel that that one common factor is enough to compare the two. I still love my kindle and use it, especially when my eyes are tired and the ipad screen overwhelms them. I also love my new ipad. I do like that I can read my kindle books on the ipad Plus have all my other formated books on there as well, i.e. PDB (ereader app) and Goodbooks for my PDFs. So between those three reading apps plus the ibooks, I am in reader heaven. And then there are my movies, music and shanghai games!


Thank you! I feel as you do. I am reading these threads because tablet computers seem to be up and coming devices and at some point I will probably purchase one (Apple/Dell/HP), and I'm trying to become more informed. I cannot see a tablet computer replacing my Kindle - maybe replacing my netbook and iTouch and laptop (as the tablet computers evolve). I have no doubt I would enjoy reading on an iPad, but even then I want a dedicated ereader. But that's just me; I can understand how others wouldn't. No problem with that. And the iPad connectivity issues (or whatever they are) don't damage the devces' image to me - just as the Kindle sun-fade issue didin't affect my image of that product. If I were to say I prefer my Kindle over an iPad, it would be because at this moment in time - I do. I would not be saying iPad's ereader is inferior, just that I don't need an all inclusive device that happens to have a very good ereader. Not right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A general observation, directed at no one in particular:

I would note, once again, that this is KINDLEBoards.   It is not surprising that most members are Kindle Fans.

And yet. . . .we have a whole board dedicated to discussion of other e-readers and devices. . . . .not to mention 'Not Quite Kindle" where we discuss pretty much everything under the sun. (Anyone need a rice cooker? ) Now, I've not been on many other discussion boards, but the few I have been on were STRICTLY ON TOPIC. . . .they wouldn't even allow one thread on a competing or unrelated product, or an off topic post, much less an entire board.  I don't think we want that here, because I think that place to discuss anything is what makes KindleBoards great!

So, iPaddlers, have at it.  It is a GREAT device.  But, please, understand that MOST of the members on these boards are going to prefer their Kindles for reading.  That's O.K.  And Kindleers, there is no need to put down the iPad just 'cause it's not something you want to own.  It is not for everyone, but some prefer it.  That's O.K. too!  It's difficult with no facial clues or body language, but a lot of posts on both sides of the issue are coming across as snarky, dismissive, or downright rude.  And, really, there's no need for that.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

My understanding of the connectivity issue with ipads is it affects less than 2% of all ipads.  I can say that my ipad is not one that is affected. Having said that I can also say that I do not use my ipad to surf the web or do email etc. I did connect to internet to download my genealogy files to the genie app. Basically I am not interested in using it . My primary usage is for movies, music, games and reading.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> LOL this thread is totally cracking me up. Apparently we can have a bunch of threads comparing these devices and discussing polls as long as the responses consist of, "of course the kindle is better" as has been witnessed by the multitude of threads that have gone that way in the let's talk kindle forum.
> 
> LMAO


Yes I have noticed all sorts of statements are allowed when running down the iPad, whether posted in this section or the Let's Talk Kindle section,which if posted by someone who prefers the iPad the user would be accused being defensive,snotty,or somehow out of line etc.



Rasputina said:


> *If you don't want an us vs them mentality then it would be nice to see consistent enforcement of that. *
> 
> Obviously there are feelings of defensiveness, otherwise we wouldn't see the multitudes of threads started referencing comparisons of kindle with every other device made that is capable of reading ebooks, and 99% of the time they have been posted by kindle only users, so it's not "outsiders" fanning the flames. We have seen them with the Sony ereaders, nook, ipad ect. This isn't anything new. Heck even long time members that have the ipad and kindle have, for whatever reason, clearly felt the need to repeatedly post that they prefer reading on their kindle even if they do also like their ipad even when reading wasn't the specific topic being discussed. The couple people here that prefer reading on backlit devices have been accused of defensiveness when they post their opinion preferring that. *I'd just like to see some balanced application of the rules.* Even if it is kindleboards.


I agree with this as well.

I think the Mods have a very hard job,but the enforcement needs to be consistent regardless of what someone's opinion of the iPad or Kindle is.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Let me weigh in here on the various iPad comments showing up in threads around the forum.

I've run a couple of different forums, and have been active in a few others. If a forum is centered around a particular topic (be that Kindle, or Mac, or Martin guitars, or whatever), you have to respect that the forum is a gathering place for people with genuine interest in that topic. One thing I've learned from the past few years of running forums is not to allow repeated posts that seem designed to play up other products/brands, or that repeatedly cast a negative light on the very gadget that brings most of us to this forum.

That's why you're seeing some comments from our moderators, as well as from other members of the board.

I have empathy for people who want to spread their excitement about other products! Or even to try to convert people to alternatives like iPad that they're excited about. In fact, we're setting up a subboard specifically for people to discuss iPad and other Apple products.

Rasputina, and Sugar, I hope this helps you see that you're *not* going to get consistent treatment about iPad posts vs Kindle posts. As has been pointed out, this is *Kindle*Boards, and repeated posts that evangelize other products are likely to be seen by our members as troll activity.

So my advice to you: don't put yourself at risk of being regarded as a forum troll.

You'll see the same kind of moderation controls in iLounge, and in other popular forums. I have never been very successful in communicating this in a way that gets accepted - so I'm not sure I expect everyone to understand. But I wanted to let you know where I'm coming from as owner and host of KindleBoards.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

No one here has posted trying to convert anyone to ipad. And no one here has trolled. Additionally, no one here has posted threads repeatedly dissing the kindle device wholesale. The threads that those of us that wanted an ipad, and got one or are getting one have been posted to talk to other people the feel the same way, not to try and convert people with no interest. And the conflicts are arising specifically as a result of the numerous negative threads started by kindle only people that have no desire for one and just want to post their cheerleading efforts ( doesn't matter if it's ipad, nook or sony ereader). Some of us have attempted to clarify misinformation, or posted our personal opinions based on actual experience with both devices in those threads, only to be accused of being "defensive". 

Personally I don't care what device anyone else uses, it's a free country, use what you want. I do like having intelligent conversations with people that have a genuine interest in ipad. So I don't bother reading the obvious cheerleader threads meant only to stir up trouble anymore, it's a waste of time.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Rasputina, and Sugar, I hope this helps you see that you're *not* going to get consistent treatment about iPad posts vs Kindle posts. As has been pointed out, this is *Kindle*Boards, and repeated posts that evangelize other products are likely to be seen by our members as troll activity.


Please link these so called evangelizing threads ( which means seeking to convert) we have started, because I've surely missed them. Unless we are defining evangelizing as liking something.

BTW, I'm sure we can identify the evangelizing threads on kindleboards, they are the ones that tell people to just buy it, you'll love it and I'm sure you'll love it. I've yet to see that posted by anyone in the ipad threads. The posters in there are detailed in their reviews of the device and discuss the specific merits or drawbacks of different features, no one says "I'm sure you'll love it, just buy it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Harvey

You are kidding right??

After all the time I have spent on this forum and the posts I have made you actually have the audacity to address me in a way that has anything to do with the label "Troll" ??

If you take the time to go back and read my posts since I have been a member here and you seriously think I can even begin to fit the definition of troll then I tell you what *delete my account and ban me right now*...because then neither you nor this forum is what I thought it was.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay. <taking a deep breath>

Rasputina and Sugar, I'm sure you don't see anything negative about the posts you've made; it's hard sometimes to see how things come across when you know your intent and others can only rely on what they read. But, and I say this as your fellow iPad owner and lover, that, yes, your pro-iPad fervor has been a little intense on what is a Kindle forum. And I will also say, and have as recently as today, that there is no real need for lovers of any device, to put down other devices; that goes both ways. But this is a Kindle forum. I share your enthiasum for the iPad, but I also understand that the Kindle fans (of which I am one) naturally want to see their device as the best. I can only speak for myself here, but I would love for us all to coexist peacefully and respectfully.

Peace.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It's just weird to me, because if you actually knew me IRL, you'd know that I don't ever tell someone that they should buy anything. I always use I statements and share why something works for ME. I never mean that because it works for ME that it will work for you. In fact I loathe recommending things to others because I want other people to decide for themselves. That doesn't meant that I can't absolutely love something and think it's perfect, for ME though. I love my rice cooker, but I don't post in that thread telling people that they just have to buy one because they will love it. That was just a random example. In fact I have seen tons of posts online telling people to just "buy it you'll love it" and the whole concept of saying that or thinking that is completely foreign to me. 

I do realize that often times when people hear how much you like something for yourself they think that means they should get it to. But it's hard to me to relate to that, because I never assume that myself. Same reason why just because a bunch of people like a book, doesn't mean I'll like it too. 

I just can't relate to the concept of someone else liking something means I need it. Probably why I also think that the idea of celebrities or sports figures as role models is absurd. I know off topic, but I see them as somewhat related.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Please link these so called evangelizing threads ( which means seeking to convert) we have started, because I've surely missed them. Unless we are defining evangelizing as liking something.
> 
> BTW, I'm sure we can identify the evangelizing threads on kindleboards, they are the ones that tell people to just buy it, you'll love it and I'm sure you'll love it. I've yet to see that posted by anyone in the ipad threads. The posters in there are detailed in their reviews of the device and discuss the specific merits or drawbacks of different features, no one says "I'm sure you'll love it, just buy it.


Actually, the other definition of evangelize is *to preach* and whether you mean to or not, your posts about the iPad do tend to come off that way. This is a Kindle forum and most people are not going to share your views.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been posting almost exclusively in the Other E readers forum, and now it's the ipad forum and in ipad threads. Are you implying that I'm not allowed to post my positive opinions about ipad in these forums that have been specifically set up to discuss it? Because why are they here if not to discuss the device?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, the other definition of evangelize is *to preach* and whether you mean to or not, your posts about the iPad do tend to come off that way. This is a Kindle forum and most people are not going to share your views.


I don't preach, which means advocate. I only post my own experiences and opinions as they pertain to my own needs. I don't tell people what they should do, or how it may or may not meet their needs.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Harvey
> 
> You are kidding right??


Kindly get a grip on yourself. Were you to go back over your posts for the last month, you would see a whole lot of rah-rah iPad, and not much else. You went from being someone who would not replace your Kindle with an iPad, to quite the iPad evangelist. You might not see your posts as being this way, but you need to take a step back and see how others might view what you have written.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Kindly get a grip on yourself. Were you to go back over your posts for the last month, you would see a whole lot of rah-rah iPad, and not much else. You went from being someone who would not replace your Kindle with an iPad, to quite the iPad evangelist. You might not see your posts as being this way, but you need to take a step back and see how others might view what you have written.


Verena,
I can understand to a point where you are coming from.A few things I would like to make clear.
~When I ordered my iPad I did so with no intention of it being a Kindle replacement for me whatsoever.
~For me personally (and that is a distinction I think needs to be kept in mind) I however did find after getting my iPad and actually using it that *for me* I preferred reading Kindle books on my iPad.
~I have NOT one time told anyone that their preferring to read Kindle books on a Kindle was wrong in ANY way.
~The Kindle will always hold a special place for me because it is what got me reading again.No iPad or otherwise will ever change that for me.
~For the last month most of my posts have been on threads about the iPad and I do love my iPad so of course that will be seen and picked up on in my posts.Loving a device you own is not a crime here or anywhere.
~I do NOT expect everyone to feel about the iPad what I do,and I never have.
~I have much to feel rah-rah about when it comes to my iPad and have shared that and will continue to do so.
~I do not go around expecting people who love their Kindles to squelch their rah-rah feelings , and no one has the right to expect that of me.
~I post my so called rah rah feelings here in the other e-readers now Apple devices threads where it belongs.
~I personally could not care less about what people choose to read books on, and I have not once told them to switch to the iPad. I, like others here offer my real life hands on experience with the iPad.That is NOT evangelizing at all.

If people do not wish to read other people's good experiences with the iPad then maybe the answer is to not come to this sub category and read them? Surely the answer is not to squelch the abundance of positives the iPad has going for it.

I do not expect everyone to feel the same as I do about the iPad , but I do expect to not be chastised because of what I do feel about this device.

Again...I could care less what other people choose to read on....I have not and choose not to put down the Kindle, a device that will always be special to me..a device so many here rightfully enjoy and think highly of.

We are all readers here..who share a love of books. I think that is wonderful and always will.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)




----------

